# Moving to Malaysia



## moiz_aziz (Apr 12, 2016)

Hi,

I have received an offer to work in Malaysia Kuala Lampur. Wanted to know what is monthly expense for staying a single accommodation with local transport and food and other utility expenses.

Regards,


----------



## gemmarasmussen (Mar 16, 2016)

It depends on the area you're going to live in. One of my friend is living there, his monthly expense is in between 2500 MYR - 3500 MYR including food, bills and living.


----------



## yirenik (May 15, 2016)

*Procedure*



moiz_aziz said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have received an offer to work in Malaysia Kuala Lampur. Wanted to know what is monthly expense for staying a single accommodation with local transport and food and other utility expenses.
> 
> Regards,


How did you get a job there? if you give you me all the details regarding like Police clearing certificate and all, and the procedures that will be grateful


----------



## thesupersunny (May 24, 2016)

gemmarasmussen is right.... RM3000 is good enough to survive in Malaysia for a month


----------



## samiulhassan (Dec 8, 2016)

i am planning to move to KL as well and did my research. depending on your area, i think 2000+500+1500+500 would be good enough. i am considering a family with 2 kids. 
however, school seems expending and that is one thing which i am still exploring.


----------



## yusszzxx (Feb 6, 2017)

School fees might be expensive as u might want to send ur kids to private school.

RM3,000 is enough for a single living with moderate spend.


----------



## uqmraza2 (Jan 10, 2016)

Hi all, 

I need some help to file income tax returns (ITR) in Malaysia as I am not residing over there. 

I work for two years and my tax salary is below than the tax bracket. So I need to know few things. 

1. How i can create Ez Hasil account login as I don't have regisrstion pin which is required for the first time. 
2. On first time Ez Hasil login page, They also need identification document, which will be passport in my case as I live temporary for two years on visa. 

I urgently need the help to fix this issue. 
Looking forward to hear from all.


----------



## mhelmi (Jun 8, 2017)

RM3,000 is enough for a single living with moderate spend. But you need to earn more for family.


----------



## skyrose (Jun 12, 2017)

Hi, 

To get the pin no for e-Filing, you have to go personally to the Income tax office with your original passport.


----------



## skyrose (Jun 12, 2017)

Hi,

Married with 2 kids (go to private school), you will need at least RM 6,000/month to live comfortably.


----------

